# Springs in the Rubik's 3x3 brand...



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Apr 12, 2008)

ive been speedcubing for a while now (about a year and a half to two years)
and.. today.. suddenly, when i turned my a U, it suddenly sprung back to its original position..

i hear and feel the springs going back and forth... and i cant seem to fix it

does ne1 have ne ideas?


----------



## cubes (Apr 12, 2008)

well i have never encountered a problem like that but some of my cubes do make that spring sound but unless it is like your best cube i would buy a new one lol =P


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, I have a Rubik's Brand cube, and when I turn the top yellow face, (U Face), it makes a squeaky sound. It only does the when I turn it slowly, because when I use finger tricks I can't hear it, but it's a little annoying and I also want to know how to fix it. It's only my yellow face which is kind of weird (yellow is my top color so I use a lot of U and R turns).


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, one of my Rubik's brand cubes are the same. It doesn't pop back into place, but i can hear the spring. I don't REALLY care though, because the only cube i use anymore is my Type A DIY. A Rubik's store bought cube feels like CRAP in comparison.


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 12, 2008)

One friend of mine was determined enough to pop the center caps off of his storebought (it was.....brutal)

you might be able to do something by messing with the rivet and washer....but idk...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 13, 2008)

It isn't that big a deal. It's just that the spring is catching on a factory defect on the underside of the rivet head. The spring being turned against it's twist direction makes that sound.


----------



## CuberDude (May 6, 2009)

I've bought 5 store bought cubes and all of them does have the scratchy-spring sound. And it seems like the tighter centre piece has the loudest sound as compared to the rest.


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 6, 2009)

but i yhink he cares more about that when he does U the cube instantly does U' ....


----------



## JLarsen (May 6, 2009)

Yeah none of this seems relevant. I've never heard of a cube springing back after turning but it's awesome lol. If it were mine I'd just turn U until it either broke lose, or snapped the spring. But then again I hate storeboughts.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 6, 2009)

Perhaps you should try taking the pieces off from that layer and seeing if you can twist it back to normal, so that it doesn't do that anymore. Maybe try doing that, and lifting the center piece up a little, then turning it around.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 8, 2009)

i think it's because your bottom of the center piece is worn out due to the rubb against of spring& plactic. so the spring would not glide on the plastic when it caught on the rivet's molding lines (note that spring usually turns with the center piece and glides on the plactic occesionally.)


----------



## Shmekekey (May 26, 2009)

i've had that happen to me before too. it's annoying, but you can't really do anything to fix it after that point


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 26, 2009)

all the sides of my storebought squeek...


----------



## bamman1108 (May 26, 2009)

Try making one U turn, but hold the layer in place, then rotate the R layer and see if the U layer snaps back then.

Other then that, I have no idea how to fix that whatsoever.


----------



## Shmekekey (May 26, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> all the sides of my storebought squeek...


he isnt talking about squeaking. he's saying that the face turns back by itself because the spring catches on the plastic on the the inside of the center piece


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

guys, just let the thread die please. He hasn't been on the forum in ~5 months. I doubt he still needs help or will even see this if he does.


----------

